# Ariel Sharon is BACK



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

The 78-year-old opened his eyes for an extended period on more than one occasion in the ambulance as he was moved from Jerusalem's Hadassah hospital and once he reached the Sheba rehabilitation centre in Tel Aviv, according to the Yediot Aharonot daily. What do you think about it?


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

are you sure.... that sounds freaking creepy


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Let the poor man die


----------

